# North Star Or....



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

The name's Polaris :gunsmilie:

Hamilton Polaris 

And I'm VERY pleased to meet you. :inlove:

Latest addition to my Electric collection is this 1960 model which arrived exactly as I was returning from a bike ride.

The sellers name is Barry

My name is Barry

He lives in Reading in Berks County Pennsylvania, USA

I live in Reading in the county of Berkshire, UK

Spooky or what, I don't believe in coincidence but this takes some believing :jawdrop:










The watch is in pretty good shape for 49 years of use










And has what looks to be the original crown, although the strap is brand new










The dial also looks great. I was surprised to find that the movement does not drop easily from the case back for battery changing - is this normal?

I have not even thought about trying to remove it without some guidence from the Forum Cogniscenti










The back has a few light scratches but nothing at all serious










And it wears well on my small wrists even at only 30mm dia excluding the crown - I really love the lower lug design which looks like a bow or maybe even a laurel to me.

These old Hamiltons are amazing IMHO and I really love them.

I'm also rapidly loosing my aversion to Gold cases and just cannot imagine this design in anything else although I guess they may well exist.

Well that's me "fixed" for a little longer - I really must get another display case or two - or three - or four or or -

No! No! stop it before you totally loose control :shutup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's sodding stunning!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s probably one of the nicest Hamiltons I.ve seen in a long time, as to the battery changeing I think it,s simular to the skipjack watches which the Hawk will be able to help you with.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice Hammie! There is a small tab by where is says 14k gold on the case back. You pry GENTLY there with a case opener knife. It is a 2 piece case and not a front opener.

Enjoy it!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

As you may be aware, the real trick in changing the batteries in a Hamilton Electric with a 500A movement, (according to "The Watch of the Future, the Polaris model came with the 500A or movement or the 505) is to NOT disturb the delictate contact wires!!! If the watch does have the 505 movement you will not have this concern.

Nice Polaris.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> As you may be aware, the real trick in changing the batteries in a Hamilton Electric with a 500A movement, (according to "The Watch of the Future, the Polaris model came with the 500A or movement or the 505) is to NOT disturb the delictate contact wires!!! If the watch does have the 505 movement you will not have this concern.
> 
> Nice Polaris.


That was one reason the 500A was introduced....it is virtually identical to the 500 apart from the battery clamp which is the same as the 505. The 500A/505 battery clamp means you're less likely to damage the 500 contact and trip wires....but still go very carefully in there...the wires are very exposed on the 500/500A.

Nice Polaris Barry.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Very nice Hammie! There is a small tab by where is says 14k gold on the case back. You pry GENTLY there with a case opener knife. It is a 2 piece case and not a front opener.
> 
> Enjoy it!


 I've got that far thanks - see snap 3 - but the dial appears firmly attached to the mechanism. It seems that the hands may have to be removed to allow the dial to be lifted from the mechanism. My record with removing hands is excellent  but is deplorable as far as getting them back on is concerned :wallbash: so I intend to do nothing until I am certain what is required and if that means sending off to the Hawk then so be it - I'm not proud


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> The name's Polaris :gunsmilie:
> 
> Hamilton Polaris
> 
> ...


This snap shows the mechanism removed from the main case but it does not want to come out of the caseback - it is a very firm fit. You can just see the battery peeping out from below 6


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Barry, they are a tight fit in the case backs...to stop them moving about.

You need to work your way round with a small screw driver and gently lever between the edge of the movement (not the dial!) and the case back. The movement has a small ledge that sits on the case back...get between that and work your way round. Do not lever between dial and movement.

This is going to be a 505 I think.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Barry, they are a tight fit in the case backs...to stop them moving about.
> 
> You need to work your way round with a small screw driver and gently lever between the edge of the movement (not the dial!) and the case back. The movement has a small ledge that sits on the case back...get between that and work your way round. Do not lever between dial and movement.
> 
> This is going to be a 505 I think.


You can just see the movement ledge at 7 oclock.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

To add to what Paul said DO NOT remove the hands as you had suggested. It will do you no good since the dial is held in place by posts and even after removal the battery would not be accessible. The battery is held in place with a strap on the very back. As Paul said you can try levering with a screwdriver and I find that an Exacto knife with its sharper, thinner edge sometimes works easier. It looks like it may have some wabi around the stem so it might also help if you can clean some of that also to make it easier to release.

Good luck.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> To add to what Paul said DO NOT remove the hands as you had suggested. It will do you no good since the dial is held in place by posts and even after removal the battery would not be accessible. The battery is held in place with a strap on the very back. As Paul said you can try levering with a screwdriver and I find that an Exacto knife with its sharper, thinner edge sometimes works easier. It looks like it may have some wabi around the stem so it might also help if you can clean some of that also to make it easier to release.
> 
> Good luck.


 Thanks Guys that's been very helpful. I think I'll leave every thing as it is for now, after all it's working well and trying to prise the mech from the case just feels too risky, especially as it's not really necessary. I'll continue to revel in the pleasure of ownership and carry on drooling :clap: :cheers:


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Superb watch sir, had to put my bib on to view that corker.


----------

